# Qwest offering up 20Mbps



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Qwest has now started offering higher speeds in their service areas, up,to 20Mbs. Too pricey though, $105 for the 20Mpbs
http://www.qwest.com/residential/internet/fiber-optics.html


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Not for me (And likely not for a long time given how much qwest loves us so far...) 

Ah well, we'll stick to cable Internet until Comcrap turns us off for using too much. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Had a service tech out here checking some line problems with my dsl (BellSouth/AT&T) currently 6mbs. 

He had to do some extensive work because of the problems I was having and when he finished he told me that the work he had done "certified" my line for the 12mbs which apparently is going to be offered shortly. I will jump on the new bandwidth, but we really are second class citizems in this world where it comes to bandwidth. Where are the 100mbs lines at...


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Where are the 100mbs lines at...


At work.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Grated I'd love to have faster internet access, but when looking at it, how fast is fast enough currently? I've had 15Mb cable for a year and a half now after being upgraded from 8Mb, pretty much it just iTunes and Microsoft downloads that allow me to max out my connection. Granted 1) I do think 15Mb is too slow and 2) I appreciate the extra speed especially when working on other peoples computers downloading a few years worth of Windows Updates, but it would be nice if more places would support faster downloads.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Grated I'd love to have faster internet access, but when looking at it, how fast is fast enough currently? I've had 15Mb cable for a year and a half now after being upgraded from 8Mb, pretty much it just iTunes and Microsoft downloads that allow me to max out my connection. Granted 1) I do think 15Mb is too slow and 2) I appreciate the extra speed especially when working on other peoples computers downloading a few years worth of Windows Updates, but it would be nice if more places would support faster downloads.


Many, many sites are far slower than my meager 6mbs DSL.


----------



## griz (Mar 9, 2007)

Not available in my area. 

Several years ago they didn't offer DSL to my address (although it was available a few blocks away). When I inquired on why I couldn't get DSL, they said it was because my neighborhood had fiberoptics. A couple years ago they put in copper lines to my neighborhood (they had to drill it underground due to underground utilities). DSL was finally available, but limited to 1.5Mbs (when they were offering up to 3Mbs elswhere). This was apparently because they were using some type of remote system to get DSL to my neighborhood.

So I'm wondering that since I supposedly already have fiber in my neighborhood, if we may get this sometime soon. Knowing Qwest, probably not.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I put in my Qwest phone number and it tells me it's not a Qwest number. Tried logging in to my account and it says there is an error. 

I tend to agree with Steve...The pipe to the rest of the www needs to get faster before I need it here.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

MikeW said:


> I put in my Qwest phone number and it tells me it's not a Qwest number. Tried logging in to my account and it says there is an error.
> 
> I tend to agree with Steve...The pipe to the rest of the www needs to get faster before I need it here.


Actually I work at an ISP and while it is true that come companies have really slow connections most of the problem is getting to the websites / servers that host the sites. An example would be for me to get to say YouTube.com from my work network it will take me through only say 5 or so routers from my home connection it could be up to 30.

What makes a different is what they call Peering Agreements - this basically says that ISP A agrees to pass ISP B's traffic through their network as quickly as possible and vice versa. This helps us get from point a to point b quickly. Business connections can take that one step further though what is known as Internap which is basically the same thing but provides much less hops.

What does this all mean? To put it in real world performance it would be the difference of downloading a say 5Mb file in seconds compared to minutes. It is all coming from the same servers (unless of course they are using a distribution network like Akamai) which puts the content even closer by locating cashing servers in as many major ISP's networks as possible.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

No thanks.
I'll stick with my Comcast for $80/month


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I put in my Qwest phone number and it tells me it's not a Qwest number. Tried logging in to my account and it says there is an error.
> 
> I tend to agree with Steve...The pipe to the rest of the www needs to get faster before I need it here.


try using your address or zip code. It did the same thing with my mom's phone number, and she lives on the same street. I used her address and it gave the the same screen when I was logged into my account.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> At work.


I resemble this remark.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

deltafowler said:


> No thanks.
> I'll stick with my Comcast for $80/month


PowerBoost?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm sure Quest isn't available in my area... but every time I put in my zip (tried 4 times in 2 days), I get this... 

We're Sorry...

To provide you with the best offers available, the system is currently down for routine maintenance. This interruption is only temporary.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Qwest is in my area, but with a tiny 1.5 connection. I can only hope to get something that speed soon.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> PowerBoost?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> No thanks.
> I'll stick with my Comcast for $80/month


Business Class Connection?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Business Class Connection?


Nope.
I just happen to live in an area where the majority of the customers use DSL instead of Comcast cable, even though Comcast is plugged into their homes with tv connections already.
I don't pay for this much throughput, and I have done the local rep some favors, but I dare not ask why I'm getting this kind of speed.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> I'm sure Quest isn't available in my area...


Is _QWEST_ available in your area ?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

deltafowler said:


> Nope.
> I just happen to live in an area where the majority of the customers use DSL instead of Comcast cable, even though Comcast is plugged into their homes with tv connections already.
> I don't pay for this much throughput, and I have done the local rep some favors, but I dare not ask why I'm getting this kind of speed.


What speeds are your paying for? Have you had those speeds for over a year? When downloading very large files are you able to sustain that 30Mb speed? I'm willing to bet that's just PowerBoost kicking in.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

glennb said:


> Is _QWEST_ available in your area ?


Not in TN


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Their website issues have cleared up. I can now see that, as expected, it is not available in my area.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I noticed yesterday at the QWEST website they had a box to click on to upgrade my interneet speed to 3.0M, 7.0M, 12M, but they only list 1.5M, 7.0M, 12.0M, and 20M as speeds offered.


----------

